# It's Time For The 12th Annual Rondo Hatton Classic Horror Awards!



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The Rondo Hatton Classic Horror Awards are here again! I hope you'll consider voting for Gravedigger's Local 16 and Six Foot Plus, as they're the only ones in those particular categories that cater to the Halloween community. But if you want to vote for someone else, that's cool too. All that matters is that you vote. You can find the ballot and voting instructions at the official Rondo Awards website.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Just a quick reminder that voting ends this Sunday night at the stroke of midnight (May 5).


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I voted for "Midnight Syndicate, Monsters of Legend" in the best CD category the other day.

In the documentary category, "Backyard Blockbusters" piqued my interest. Does anyone know where I can view the entire film? I can find interviews, clips, and the "first 12 minutes" online, but haven't found the whole film.


----------

